# faux flame question??



## Arenaria (Apr 11, 2011)

I have read many how to's to build the fake flame, but all of the articles gloss over the "fan" section. "Use an old computer case fan"...ok, I have lots of those..but how do I power them outside a computer? They all have the small three prong wires that plug into a mother board. I have no idea how to rig these so they run off of typical wall plug outlet? Am I making sense? I have my silk flame cut outs, and lighting all ready, but I am stumped how to "power" the fans?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Unless you are using a wall wart, I don't recommend you use AC to power your little computer fans, they are meant for DC power. You can use the power supply from a computer (sealed in a weather proof tub) to power them.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://digital-diy.com/General-Electronics/ac-dc-power-supplies-using-wall-warts/Page-6.html

Maybe this will help.
Wall warts generally last longer then the item they were made to power. Yard sales and junk shops are or a good place to look for them, usually a dollar or less. They should show the stats on the plug face (voltage, amps ect).


----------



## Arenaria (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmnn...I have both! This flame will be inside a fake fireplace, inside...so I could hide an old 100 watt PU inside and power my fans! Maybe even get some orange and yellow cold cathodes ment for case modding and light the flames that way?...Run everything off the P.U! Thankyou for your help!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You could go old-school and make what looks like a windlass (I think that's the name of the the spinny thing on top of a a windmill that goes around). Snip one out of an old soda can ...make an indentation in top..set the indentation on a sharpened pencil, chopstick, etc over a low watt lightbulb so it lays flat...heat from lightbulb makes it turn, and makes light dance. Hey, it worked in our 1950's cardboard Xmas "mantle"/ fake fireplace we used every Xmas. Or you could do the 1960's fake wood pile thing, where there was a cut out "window" painted reddish, and a cylinder of flame-like design turned behind it, making "flames".You might even be able to find one on ebay. I got mine at Curbies! It's plastic and will withstand a bit of rain.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Why not just use a small desk fan or something? Seeing as they're already AC and all.


----------

